# British Tankers



## lakercapt

Friend of mine sailed as an engineer on British tankers in late 50' and 60's and asked if I could find photoghraphs ogf the following ships he sailed on.
Br. Engineer
Br. Victory
Br. Adventure
Br. Sailor
Br. Energy
Anyone know if there is a web site or any members can help?


----------



## lamptrimmer

Hi lakercapt
Have you tried www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net. 
Regards Lamptrimmer


----------



## paul0510

lamptrimmer said:


> Hi lakercapt
> Have you tried www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net.
> Regards Lamptrimmer


Has ANYONE tried this bloke Young's photo service and can vouch for quality? Seems to have a real prolific database including ships I've been looking for over the last couple of years. Problem is, you can't order online, guess I'll have to email him.

Paul


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Ron Stringer*

Yes Paul, I have used Vic Young's service and found it excellent. He responds promptly to emails and forwards the photos (I have bought B & W prints only) as soon as he receives your money, and they have been very good. I can fully endorse the service for quality and speed.

Ron


----------



## danube4

Hi Paul. I have just received eight photo's from Victor Young. Exellent photo's black and white. £5 each includes postage. I am well pleased. Highly recomend. Barney.


----------



## marlinspike

Help

How do you enter the 'Youngs Data Base' - if I type in the name of the ship even one like the 'Port Montreal' that is adverrtised I get ' data base empty: if I wanted access to say 'British Sailor' what would I type in under the three columns: I do not get the 'equal/less than equal bit' - thres always a thick one in a crowd!! Thanks: Peter


----------



## danube4

Hi Peter. I just typed in Port Montreal and it came up.Port Montreal GBR 1954 , 8548 tons Port Line.
Port Montreal GBR 1937 5882 tons Port Line.
I just e/mailed name of ship, co, date i was on her, He has lots of negatives not on show yet. He will find them for you. Barney


----------



## John Rogers

Peter, I had the same problem there also so dont feel so bad,I gave up trying, its a hard site to navigate.
John


----------



## danube4

Peter and John, Type name of ship in display format box,and press printable format. 
NOT DISPLAY FORMAT. He has all the pic's you want peter.


----------



## paul0510

Thanks lads, 
I'll get on to him this week. Nothing like good references!

Paul


----------



## John_F

paul0510 said:


> Has ANYONE tried this bloke Young's photo service and can vouch for quality? Seems to have a real prolific database including ships I've been looking for over the last couple of years. Problem is, you can't order online, guess I'll have to email him.
> 
> Paul


Regarding the site www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net.
I tried this site a year ago & I found the quality very mixed. They all looked as though they had been printed in a hurry (i.e. photos not square, some with borders, some without,) & some prints were pretty poor (exposure). You get what you pays for, I suppose, & if all you are looking for is a memento then the quality is acceptable. On the other hand, if you are looking for something to frame & hang on the wall then I would look elsewhere. I haven't tried the NMM in Greenwich so I can't pass comment.
Regards,
John_F


----------



## John Rogers

With name like Peter,Paul, and a couple of Johns we should be alright.
John.


----------



## cliveaudi

Hi, I sailed in the period etc, Also sailed with BP & have pictures you require


----------



## Peggy747

cliveaudi said:


> Hi, I sailed in the period etc, Also sailed with BP & have pictures you require


Hello Cliveaudi, forgive me for butting in here , my eldest Brother sailed as an engineer in "British General" 1952-1953 I wonder do you have a photograph of this ship? I recall that BTC like Shell had pics of their ships on post cards for the crew. Regards Peter Peggy747 (Thumb)


----------



## mrelggum1952

lakercapt said:


> Friend of mine sailed as an engineer on British tankers in late 50' and 60's and asked if I could find photoghraphs ogf the following ships he sailed on.
> Br. Engineer
> Br. Victory
> Br. Adventure
> Br. Sailor
> Br. Energy
> Anyone know if there is a web site or any members can help?


Hi, i just read this and would like to direct you to www.photoship.co.uk this site has all the B.P tankers from years ago, i found all the ships i served on. Hope this helps


----------



## Graham Wallace

LakerCapt

I have photos of those 5 BP tankers on file, get you Engineer Buddy to send me an email, see my profile.
I wanted to meet him before.

Graham


----------

